# MONTINE INTERNATIONAL watch



## LondonMX

hi there can anyone tell me anything about this watch i have -

http://www.geocities.com/cuteboyxxx666/Mon...ntine_Watch.htm

on the dial it says MONTINE INTERNATIONAL 17 JEWELS SHOCKPROOF which i believe to be genuine!! (needs daily winding, it is in excellent condition externally and runs okay but way too fast, my local jeweller seemed to think it was a nice enough watch, i dont think the strap and the case it comes in are original as the strap is very bad quality and says 100% STAINLESS STEEL HONG KONG)

oh and finally.. i thought that if it was worth it i would replace the strap with a "Solid Steel Oyster Bracelet" that is in the straps and bands section of this site what do u think.... ? (i dont know if the watch takes 18mm or 20mm the strap is nearer 20mm but the actual pin bit that holds it on is smaller...


----------



## Griff

Largely depends on the price, which you've not mentioned. I'm not keen on it, but it's also how much you want to buy it. How fast? Dirt in the movement can make a watch run fast. If it's more than 2 minutes a day without room to retard the regulation, I would give it a wide berth, but if the regulator is at the + end it should be possible to bring it on time. If it's more than Â£60 I'd want to know what was special about it to make it worth more.

It's not a make I've come across, but it looks like a great many vintage watches without being anything special, but I could be wrong. Roy should know, or maybe Neil.


----------



## Sargon

Griff - I think he already owns it. I kind of like it. It looks like a lot of the chunky 70's watches of the time. I've got an Omega f300 that doesn't look much different. Looking around the web I've seen various Montine's for sale, but can find nothing about the company. One e-tailer had a pie-pan type Montine for Â£175. They probably went out of business in the early 70's Unless the band really bothers you I'd keep it. It seems to go well with this watch.


----------



## Guest

Hello LondonMX

I don't want to burst your bubble but this Montine watch is of the type you can pick up from boot sales every weekend for a few pounds.

I've seen quite a few of this make before and to be honest they cost more to service and repair than they are worth.

If they are running fine they can be very good, the ones I've seen have had decent enough movements, Peseaux if I remember correctly, but they probably use others.

When I started collecting watches I had loads of this type of watch, the trick is to buy them working and not spend any money on them, except maybe a strap. You mentioned the Oyster style bracelets Roy has for sale and they are really excellent value and quality for the money.

Obviously if the watch had sentimental attachment then you would pay any price to get it fixed.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## LondonMX

thanks for all your help...







i have had it on my wrist all day... it has been running beautifully.. keeping exact time.. until a few mins ago (just before midnight) where it has suddenly stopped dead. then i shook my wrist and it went a bit more.. moved reallllllllllyyyy slowwwwllllyy round and died again







ive wound it back up as much as i could now and will keep my eye on it.. i think this poor soul is on its last legs....

Thanks for everybodyâ€™s help in regards to this post. Although its not worth anything and it only just keeps time and is struggling ive passed it onto my mother as it belonged to her father and can still be saved as a sentimental itemâ€¦.


----------



## Ron Silvey

Hi I have a Montenegrin 25 jewel incabloc gents wrist watch which was my dad's which he bought sometime in the 70s while on holiday, can you tell me anything about it, thanks


----------



## spinynorman

Ron Silvey said:


> Hi I have a Montenegrin 25 jewel incabloc gents wrist watch which was my dad's which he bought sometime in the 70s while on holiday, can you tell me anything about it, thanks


 I suggest you start a new thread on the Vintage Watches section, rather than reviving a 20 year old thread about a different brand. Also, we will need face and ideally movement photos.


----------

